# What to put with my fronts?



## Brisco007 (Nov 23, 2009)

What are good tank mates for Frontosa Burundi? I will have only 4 of them in my tank. I also have 6 clown loaches and a bala shark.

Any suggestions for good peaceful tank mates?


----------



## revrend (Feb 11, 2010)

how large on the Fronts ... how big are the loaches ... how big is your tank and what is your tanks foot print ( legnth depth and height)


----------



## Brisco007 (Nov 23, 2009)

tank is a 90 gallon. 4 burundi fronts, about 2" big. loaches range from 2" to 5".


----------



## fish (Apr 25, 2003)

Yellow labs and more fronts.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

I would get rid of the shark they can be aggressive as they get bigger. To be honest as your fish grow quite a bit bigger then they are at the moment I would say your fully stocked with out any other fish. Clown Loaches can get quite large. 
It's not about what you have in there now. It's about what you have in there when they grow up. With fewer fish they will grow faster. All the Male Fronts can hit 12" the girls can hit 7"-10". I have seen Loaches that are over 6". Thats alot of big fish in a 90g. Good Luck.


----------



## Brisco007 (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree that it is stocked good and that I shouldn't put any more in. I was just curious to as what is a good pairing with fronts.

No I dont agree with more fronts and labs, thats crazy talk.

Whats this about a bala shark getting agressive when they get bigger? Are you kidding? The thing is a freakin overgrown minnow.

I will be moving them into a 180 gallon in about a year or so when I get a bigger house.


----------



## revrend (Feb 11, 2010)

be careful of the loaches ... if they try and eat them when they get bigger you are going to have a world of probs


----------



## Melampus (Jul 11, 2009)

I have one 6.5" Front in a 55. He's never been sexed although his rather large nuchal tips me to male. He gets along quite well with a 2" male albino bushynose pleco.


----------



## maxim240sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I have seen clown loaches over a foot in length. When petsmart first opened up they had huge 700+ gallon tanks when you walked in and they had a giant clown and pacu


----------



## DLewi (May 26, 2010)

I have my Fronts in with some Neolamprologus brichardi and they all seem happy....


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

DLewi said:


> I have my Fronts in with some Neolamprologus brichardi and they all seem happy....


How long have you had them together???


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

I have seen frontosas live with many other fish for years. Then one day one fish will go missing. In a couple of more days another will go missing. Frontosa eat fish in the wild why would they not eat them in our tanks. People have had success keeping other species with frontosas, I'm not going to say you can't keep other species with them. I'm just saying you need to be willing to lose what fish you add to the tank because it can happen.

A warning for people that like to keep mbuna and peacocks with frontosas. Both mbuna and peacocks will nip the fins of a frontosa. The frontosa will never grow the long trailer fins with them in the tank. I have seen acception to this rule, but for the most part you will they will nip at the fins.


----------



## Aaron86 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm wondering about this too. I have a 150gal with 3 fronts and my friend want to put in 2 or 4 rainbow or red tail sharks in there. I'm kinda iffy on it but it's a big tank.


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

I would not put a red tail shark in there. There are known for fin nipping and will tear into your fronts trailers. Stay away from the sharks.
If you have the space, I recommend Pheno. Tanzania and Malawi Dolphins. I've had great success with these.


----------



## Aaron86 (Jun 2, 2010)

MSUDawgs56 said:


> I would not put a red tail shark in there. There are known for fin nipping and will tear into your fronts trailers. Stay away from the sharks.
> If you have the space, I recommend Pheno. Tanzania and Malawi Dolphins. I've had great success with these.


Good info. thanx


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

jim clifton said:


> I have seen frontosas live with many other fish for years. Then one day one fish will go missing. In a couple of more days another will go missing. Frontosa eat fish in the wild why would they not eat them in our tanks. People have had success keeping other species with frontosas, I'm not going to say you can't keep other species with them. I'm just saying you need to be willing to lose what fish you add to the tank because it can happen.
> 
> A warning for people that like to keep mbuna and peacocks with frontosas. Both mbuna and peacocks will nip the fins of a frontosa. The frontosa will never grow the long trailer fins with them in the tank. I have seen acception to this rule, but for the most part you will they will nip at the fins.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is a good thread on this subject.

http://www.frontosa.com/viewtopic.php?p=37162#37162


----------



## chelsie12 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 7 frontosa, 1 catfish, and 2 blue dolphins and a few comps, the comps are small but they all seems to live together well, I had this set up for 2 years now. hope this helps


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

jim clifton said:


> I have seen frontosas live with many other fish for years. Then one day one fish will go missing. In a couple of more days another will go missing. Frontosa eat fish in the wild why would they not eat them in our tanks. People have had success keeping other species with frontosas, I'm not going to say you can't keep other species with them. I'm just saying you need to be willing to lose what fish you add to the tank because it can happen.
> 
> A warning for people that like to keep mbuna and peacocks with frontosas. Both mbuna and peacocks will nip the fins of a frontosa. The frontosa will never grow the long trailer fins with them in the tank. I have seen acception to this rule, but for the most part you will they will nip at the fins.


thats my gameplan.. i have a 150g with an overcrowded style malawi setup including 4 wild fronts .. i sort of made a plan to convert the tank over to the other lake and if some malawi end up toast because of that well its ok with me.

i have to say that so far all tank mates get on very well but its early days!!

its two tanks in one ...the mbunas and haps hassel each other ..and the trets calvus and fronts just fly under the radar!!


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

I would replace the shark with a synodotis cat or something along that line.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

I have 5 Pheno Star Saphires with my 5 Kitumba Fronts. They all get along fine &the phenos. have even spawned for me. A couple of these would be a great replacement for the loaches.


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Clown loaches can get very very large. They have been recorded up to 16 inches long. Thats just length. They get mega bulky. They should be kept in groups and should not be bothered by other bottom dwellers. I would keep the tank how it is but maybe remove the Bala.


----------



## ggazonas (Jul 20, 2010)

What about keeping a brichardi like fish with them. I have a group of marguenensis with mine...Will they eventually ebcome a snack or should they beable to hold their own?


----------

